# Need help please ( rhinestone heat pressing )



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm having some trouble, ok i have this design that requires 4mm rhinestones in the middle of the design, and 3mm rhinestones for the outline of the design, now i mixed both diff stones on 1 transfer tape so i can get ready to heat press on my shirt.

So i begin to heat press once i was done, when i went to peel of the transfer tape, JUST the 4mm rhinestone were on the shirt the size 4mm, THE 3MM rhinestones were still on the transfer tape, not 1 stone went on the shirt, any1 know why?

You think those stones were bad?
or i need to apply more pressure?

thx any info would be great


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What is the procedure you are using? What heat press?


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

i'm using a really good heat press, stahis hotoronix, model is maxx15, ive had no problem yet with it, im new 2 this business so that was my 1st time heat pressing 2x diff rhinestone sizes at the same time.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not familiar with this type of problem. I would try more pressure. Here are our instructions:

Set temperature at 327 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white plastic backing from the transfer.
Place the transfer face up on the fabric.
Cover the transfers with a cloth.
Press for 13 seconds.
Let cool for several minutes and peel off the plastic very slowly.
Press again directly on the design for 5 seconds.


----------



## papermoon (Aug 18, 2010)

I would place a pad under the garment to allow the larger ones to sink a little when pressed so the smaller ones can heat up. Also before you remove the tape make sure to rub the smaller ones very well. This should fix it for you. If you don't have a press pad use a folded up towel.
Carla


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

kk ill try it out thank you so much papermoon


----------



## deb1066 (May 3, 2007)

You need to press the smaller stones first then the larger stones. Make into 2 layers. When you have a taller stone the shorter ones dont get pressed.


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

oh wow really kk will do, THANK YOU deb wow very helpful,, ty ty ty ty ;D

ok i have 1 more question though, when i heat press the smaller stones first, once i begin to heat press the larger stones are the small ones safe when i go heat press again? you get what im saying please reply ty.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes. The smaller stones are safe. I would use a teflon sheet to cover the designs when pressing the second layer. I use a teflon sheet during the whole process.


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

oh ok i have a question jean, but my outline is 3mm like 1 line around my whole design like it will be very hard to cut out a sheet for that small all around like not sure how i am gunna do it... + if i trace it idk very small stones i dont want the 4mm stones when i heat press 2nd time to mess it up etc, how should i do it? ty.

as of right now i just put the transfer tape and heat press with nothing protecting.

OH WAIT, do i put the telfton sheet under the transfer tape? or above the transfer tape when i heat press? im a lil confused new 2 this


----------



## PCSTEES (Nov 6, 2011)

I put the teflon sheet INSIDE the shirt so the glue doesn't go through to the back of the shirt.

But I don't put a teflon sheet on top of the transfer tape.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

winterfresh said:


> oh ok i have a question jean, but my outline is 3mm like 1 line around my whole design like it will be very hard to cut out a sheet for that small all around like not sure how i am gunna do it... + if i trace it idk very small stones i dont want the 4mm stones when i heat press 2nd time to mess it up etc, how should i do it? ty.
> 
> as of right now i just put the transfer tape and heat press with nothing protecting.
> 
> OH WAIT, do i put the telfton sheet under the transfer tape? or above the transfer tape when i heat press? im a lil confused new 2 this


Sorry if I did not explain well enough. I put a teflon transfer pillow inside the shirt. This serves two purposes. One is to keep the glue from going through the shirt. Two is to help even out pressure. I use a teflon sheet on TOP of everything. So on top of the item, there is the bling, transfer tape, and then teflon. After you do the smaller stones and remove the transfer tape, place your second layer on the item. Place the whole teflon sheet over the whole thing. Press. Remove the transfer tape and you are done. If you have more layers, you just repeat the process. When doing multiple layers, reduce your dwell (pressing) time and do one final press after all layers are done. I do not cut my teflon sheet to match the size of the design. They are too expensive to cut up.


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

oh ok thanks for the info, i got a lil confused with telfon and parchtment paper, yeah i usually put my shirt on the heat press platform to form like a body so the rhinestone would get stuck on the back of the shirt, i just layed it down my 1st time and it stuck on the back of the shirt it sucked hehe, oh ok i will try that than but with parchtment paper etc on top of the transfer tape

btw i have 2 designs im heat pressing on 1 shirt, how long should i heat press the 3mm stones? then for the 2nd heat press how long should i heat press for the 4mm stones? ty


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

What settings are you currently using? The size of stone has no bearing on time/temp/pressure.


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

i am using 315 temp, heat press for like 14secs, and pressure was kinda on light / medium, but gunna prob do it on medium / heavy


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Medium is good. Try doing your first press at 10 seconds, cool, peel, do second layer at 6 seconds, cool, peel. If you find that not all stones stick at these times, increase a bit. I have not had any problems but the glue that is used is not the same on all stones. Final press 15 seconds.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use a silicone cover sheet rather than a Teflon sheet because the squishy silicone is thermally conductive and will distribute the heat evenly to all of the rhinestones at the same time. No need to press the different sizes separately.

Also, I use 365 degrees for about 25 seconds and I peel warm. When I peel cool, the transfer tape leaves a rectangle mark on the shirt.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

I tweak my process when a design has smaller size stones/studs(media) . I increase the process variables (time/temp/pressure) because of the size of the stones/studs, the fact that there is obviously less glue on the smaller media and (especially) if it is a design with various size stones/studs. Also if I am applying to a coarser fabric (denim) I increase each process variable even more. 


Most fabric with smaller stones: Avg temp 330, Time 30 secs, medium to medium- heavy pressure
Denim Fabic with smaller stones: Avg temp 350, Time 35 - 45 secs, heavy pressure 

Also:
+I use teflon sheets or press cloths on top of EVERYTHING 
+Teflon sheet or makeshift teflon pillow using towels or whatever is handy.
+I press EVERYTHING twice 
+I use paint rollers to rub transfer after EACH press
+I peel warm (99% of the time)

My customers tell other customers that "my stones don't fall off" and they have had "<item> for _ years and the stones are still on it." 
I did two denim jackets in 2004 with rhinestone designs on the back (combination stone sizes) and all the stones are still on both.

I hope this helps!!!

@DivineBling - where do you get your silicone sheets? TIA


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is what we do... First off, pre press the garment to remove any moisture. You wouldn't believe the steam we have seen off some of them. Garments vary, but cotton is 325 degrees for 5-7 seconds. We have pressed at the same time 6ss to 16 ss at the same time an usually have no problem unless the stone did not have glue. When you pre press, check the pressure. We have Hotronix Fusions and we run 7 - 8 . Most of the stone suppliers will tell you what is best. If there are any seams in the way, try to use smaller platens, or something that allows platen pressure only on the design and the seams off the platen. WE have purchased a lot of stock designs and they run from what we mentioned to 350 at 15 secs. If you are having problem, ask your supplier. Preciosa's run best at 325 @ 20 sec. or so we have found. Their web site shows pressing glue up and we just haven't trusted that yet.

Press on.


----------

